# Anyone opting out of genetic testing?



## Casper72

After getting a false positive, or 'high risk' result for trisomy 18 with my daugter (I was only 24 at the time of pregnancy) and talking with my doctor yesterday, I am considering opting out of all genetic testing with this pregnancy even though I am 39 now, 40 when I deliver. Yesterday my doctor told me that women of all ages get false positives with the triple or quad screen, but especially women over the age of 35. If I were to do the testing and was high risk for a birth defect, I don't think I would want an amnio anyway, so what's the point of doing the testing in the first place? 

I've been going back and forth on this and it's driving me mad. I only have a certain amount of time to decide since the window for the test is only so long. Part of me, the larger part, wants to put it in God's hands and let what is going to be, be. That's what I did with my daughter and she is perfectly healthy. 

I will have an ultrasound at 20 weeks where they will take extensive measurements of baby. If I choose not to do testing, at least from the ultrasound I would know that physically baby is normal or not. 

Any thoughts? Anyone else opting out of genetic testing?


----------



## Livsmom

I did not opt out of genetic testing. I had an amnio but wanted to add that I was also told that the older you are, the better chances of a false positive. Only you know what is right for you, but wanted to say good luck on your decision. I am sure you will decide what you feel is right and find peace with it. The odds of having a healthy baby are much greater than not! Big hugs to you.:hugs:


----------



## gryphongrl

Casper72 said:


> Part of me, the larger part, wants to put it in God's hands and let what is going to be, be.

This is what I'm doing... I understand that the testing gives some women confidence in the health of their pregnancy. I had a little difficulty with it too but use visualization (visualizing my baby healthy and strong) and prayer. Also, the outcome of the genetic testing would not have changed my actions to eat well, exercise, get good prenatal care, etc (termination was never an option). 

I still question myself about it but try to squelch doubts quickly :)


----------



## MadameTinaM

My BF and I also decided to opt out of the testing.
I don't see how the testing would change my mind about having this baby at all, and the testing and procedures themselves would just cause me too much stress for the next 6 months. I'd rather not.

I've heard of a few false positives too, only to have the babies be born perfectly healthy.


----------



## chattyB

I'm 35 and had the NT scan at 12 weeks ... and wish I hadn't. The screen gave me a 1:11 chance of baby having Down Syndrome and led to the worst 6 weeks of my life. I opted for an amnio due to pressure from my Drs and family (once that ball is rolling, more and more people get involved, each having their own opinions etc etc). Thankfully, my baby is fine but the experience, the stress, the not knowing, has really tarnished my pregnancy and it's only now that I feel I'm able to properly bond with this amazing little life kicking away inside. There was no way I was ever going to terminate and only agreed to amnio as I the results would determine where I gave birth. It became apparent over the weeks that hubby and I, when faced with a possible diagnosis of DS, had vastly different views on our (his) ability to parent a child with DS. He would've chosen to terminate - I would've chosen to parent our child alone.

Fidget is our last baby BUT if we were to have more, I'd never again have screening tests.


----------



## gryphongrl

ChattyB, that sounds harrowing, a seriously rough six weeks. I'm glad to hear the baby is doing well and amnio ruled out DS!!


----------



## rainkat

ChattyB your story is exactly why I will opt out.

I can't see any benefit to testing for me. I have enough to obsess over without a false positive. I will deal with any issues if/when they are a reality.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I was 43 when I became pregnant with our LO; we had the NT test at 12wks and the bloods done at the same time. My results for the screening were about 1/300 for downs and 1/1000 for others. Ultimately, we decided not to do the cvs and/or an amnio because of the risk of mc; I did agonise over the decision, but by 20wks, with a detailed scan also at 16wks, we saw no reason to do any invasive tests and LO was born very healthy (and is a thriving little boy) -- my ob/gyn felt the later blood work (not the one done in conjuction with NT) was extremely misleading, so if there are no indicators on scans, etc., I wouldn't do the more invasive testing.

best wishes


----------



## Casper72

chattyB-I'm so sorry for what you went through; I cannot imagine... but I'm happy that it all ended positively for you. Now you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy knowing that LO is perfectly healthy.


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

I opted out. Having 2 previous losses I could have never been able to terminate regardless of what a test said. Dr, hubby and I discussed the testing, the high occurrence of falsely high percentages. During the discussion the Dr asked if I would ever do an amnio and my answer was no. She said that if an amnio is out of the question then there is no reason to do the blood tests. It causes way to much anxiety and stress if you happen to get a high reading. She was very supportive of our choice and said at 20 weeks they will do extensive scanning. If something is found at that time we will still have plenty of time to prepare. It's a very personal choice. A close friend who is also pregnant had a totally different outlook. She would have done all the testing If needed. She thought I was an idiot for opting out. I can assure you the days she spent waiting for her results were the hardest days of her life. I didn't need that, nor did I want it. 

There are awful stories on here too, like chattyB. That's awful. I'm so happy everything is looking good.

The fact that they can never give a 100% guarantee that baby is perfect either based off the blood results is another reason I opted out. Whether your risk is 1 in 100 or 1 in 20,000, you are technically still at risk......

I am looking forward to my 20 week scan and hoping for a healthy happy baby. :hugs:


----------



## TacoTime

Hi, I am questioning the screening tests as well but I am pretty confident that I will have the TN test. Hopefully, all will be fine and if not, then I guess an amnio is the root I will go. It's a personal decision, one that I have made with my DH and thankfully we agree upon. Just thought I would add my thoughts.


----------



## mrsmax

we opted out. This is an IVF baby and we couldnt imagine risking m/c with an amino so would rather not know - also would never terminate for D/S. We all support you :hugs:


----------



## Am_ready

I decided not to the testing. I did however decide to do a more detailed ultrascan at 18 weeks. I can't remember what exactly it is called but I have to do it a high risk pregnancy office to get it done. At that point they should be able to see if there are any abnormalities. I knew that I wasn't going to terminate the pregnancy so I didn't see any point of being stressed and worried early on.


----------

